# Platypus Genome Reveals Links Between Reptiles, Mammals



## News Bot (May 9, 2008)

*Published:* Fri, 09 May 2008 13:27:00 +0000
*Source:* Reptile Related News



Article & photo from CBC.ca​Scientists still don't know what to make of the *duck-billed platypus*, a mammal that lays eggs, has a bill like a bird and can deliver venom like a reptile. But they say they are a little closer to understanding the oddball of the animal kingdom with the publication this week of its *genome sequence*. An international team of researchers says the draft genome sequence of *Ornithorhynchus anatinus* provides scientists with a valuable resource for comparing the platypus with other mammals, and may allow them to date the emergence of mammalian traits.

"_At first glance, the platypus appears as if it was the result of an evolutionary accident. But as weird as this animal looks, its genome sequence is priceless for understanding how fundamental mammalian biological processes have evolved_," *Francis Collins*, the director of the U.S.-based *National Human Genome Research Institute*, said in a statement. "_Comparisons of the platypus genome to those of other mammals will provide new insights into the history, structure and function of our own genome_," he said.

The team found the platypus genome contains about the same number *protein-coding genes* as other mammals — _approximately 18,500_ — and shares about *80 per cent* of its genes with other mammals whose genes have been sequenced. But it was the differences that scientists were _most_ interested in. Analysis of the genome enabled scientists to match many of the platypus's unusual features with genetic sequences found in other animals, revealing a mammal that was at the crossroads between early mammal-like reptiles and most of the mammals we see today. The genetic analysis revealed, for example, that the platypus had similar *milk protein genes* to other mammals that produced milk for their offspring, even though it lays eggs and harboured *both mammalian and reptilian genes* associated with egg fertilization.

Males of the species are also capable of delivering venom through hind leg spurs, and the scientists said they found that reptile and platypus venom proteins both developed similarly but independently. The findings were published in this week's issue of the journal *Nature*. The consortium of researchers included scientists from the *United States, Australia, England, Germany, Israel, Japan, New Zealand *and* Spain*.


*Read More...*


----------



## Korbin (May 10, 2008)

That's interesting. But to say that it reveals links to reptiles sounds a bit misleading. They didn't say that the platypus had reptiles in its family tree. They said that certain genes are similar to those of reptiles - which makes sense to me. 

If the thing lays an egg, and so does a reptile, then of course its genetics will show that it has genes to lay an egg, and so does a reptile. 

If it has venom and so does a reptile, then the genetics will show that it has genes for making venom, and so does a reptile.

*edit* just realized I'm talking to a bot.


----------



## dragon lady (May 10, 2008)

its totally fascinating!


----------

